# Thank you for joining us



## Dweeb9

How do I say " Thankyou for joining us" in italian?


----------



## krissmix

how would you translate it?


----------



## Dweeb9

oh well, the verb to join is quite confusing to me, in the end i just wrote: si ringrazio per incontrarci.
perhaps, it might simply be something like: grazie per venirci...?


----------



## Blackman

_Grazie per essere venuto._
_Grazie per esserti unito a noi._


----------



## Dweeb9

Thankyou Blackman 
To put the second answer you gave in formal form, would that be:
Grazie per essersi unito a noi


----------



## Blackman

Dweeb9 said:


> Thankyou Blackman
> To put the second answer you gave in formal form, would that be:
> Grazie per essersi unito a noi


----------



## Dweeb9

GRAZIE!
E' il salvatore d'italiano


----------



## Blackman

By the way, welcome to WR.....


----------



## sib

Anch'io ho un dubbio riguardo questa frase, "thanks for joining us". Perchè in inglese viene espressa al presente? L'azione, infatti, è passata, anche se i suoi effetti continuano nel presente. In italiano diciamo: "grazie per esserti unito a noi". Mi viene in mente anche "thanks for coming", che noi traduciamo "grazie di essere venuto".  C'è una regola?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sib said:


> Anch'io ho un dubbio riguardo questa frase, "thanks for joining us". Perchè in inglese viene espressa al presente? L'azione, infatti, è passata, anche se i suoi effetti continuano nel presente. In italiano diciamo: "grazie per esserti unito a noi". Mi viene in mente anche "thanks for coming", che noi traduciamo "grazie di essere venuto".  C'è una regola?


Si, che si dice in quel modo.

thanks for adding me
Thanks for all your help.
Thanks for all your love and support..
thanks for any help with this
Thanks for any help you can give me
Thanks for asking!
Thanks for being such a great flatmate and I hope you have a great year next year too
Thanks for changing it
Thanks for coming
Thanks for driving
Thanks for everything
Thanks for humouring me.
Thanks for improving
thanks for inviting me
thanks for KEEPING me informed
Thanks for letting me know (gender?)
Thanks for listening!
Thanks for marking my essay
thanks for mentioning me
Thanks for phoning me, it was good to hear your voice.
Thanks for saying you'll meet me at the airport
Thanks for sharing
Thanks for showing me around.
Thanks for telling x di y
Thanks for the add
Thanks for the beautiful memories.
thanks for the call
Thanks for the compliment but my Italian is no good
Thanks for the hugs and I send you my kisses and hugs too. Take good care.
Thanks for the Italian lesson. I am not happy.
Thanks for the last time
Thanks for the nice visit. It was great to meet you all.
Thanks for tolerating my poor Italian
Thanks for your attention
Thanks for your interest in joining our network
Thanks for your purchase & quick payment!
thanks for your sweet words
Thanks for your time
Thanks for your time and willingness
Thanks for your two restaurant suggestions.
thanks for....


----------



## Dweeb9

No I don't believe there is a rule; "thanks for joining us"and "thanks for coming" are both very similar. "thanks for joining" is just a bit more specific. I think they are both in the present form because when you actually say these words, the people are still present and the action is still happening, it isnt finished, therefore, it is not stated in the past. I hope that I haven't confused you!


----------



## sib

Grazie della spiegazione Dweeb. Allora faccio un altro esempio: supponiamo che io incontri una persona e che voglia ringraziarla per avermi invitato alla sua festa l'anno precedente. 
Posso dire: thank you for having invited me?


----------



## Dweeb9

No, non puoi dire quella frase. Mi dispiace, non posso spiegare perché ma so che è sbagliato. Capisco anche che vuoi mettere il verbo avere prima di "invitare" (simile a passato prossimo). 
Devi dire: Thank you for inviting me.


----------



## carl8

Si può anche dire: "thanks for your invitation, last year" o "I appreciated your invitation, last year" ??
Giusto per dare un'idea dell'evento ormai passato..


----------



## Dweeb9

Si, esatto. Tutt'e due riposte sono giuste.


----------



## sib

Dweeb9 said:


> No, non puoi dire quella frase. Mi dispiace, non posso spiegare perché ma so che è sbagliato. Capisco anche che vuoi mettere il verbo avere prima di "invitare" (simile a passato prossimo).
> Devi dire: Thank you for inviting me.



Grazie della tua risposta, però sono un po' confusa. Digitando su google "thank you for having invited me" escono tanti risultati, molti dei quali relativi a contesti anche piuttosto formali. Possibile che sia davvero un errore?


----------



## Enigmista

Se quello che vuoi comunicare è collegato ad un evento oramai concluso (la persona è venuta e poi è andata via nel momento in cui dici questo)  la frase da te proposta mi sembra corretta e logica grammaticalmente...no problem IMHO

Però se la persona è ancora fisicamente presente  allora voto decisamente per "thanks for inviting me" . Dipende dalla situazione


----------



## debboa

Non saprei come esprimerlo come regola, ma una regola sotto c'è! Un modo utile con cui me l'hanno spiegata è il seguente: bisogna immaginare si essere collocati temporalmente nel momento in cui è avvenuta l'azione "secondaria".   Io ti ringrazio ora (azione primaria) per qualcosa che è successo nel passato (azione secondaria) --> mi devo collocare nel passato, e vedere l'azione secondaria che accade in quel momento!  Completamente diverso rispetto all'italiano, naturalmente, ma da quando me l'hanno spiegata così non mi sbaglio più!


----------



## Enigmista

debboa said:


> Non saprei come esprimerlo come regola, ma una regola sotto c'è! Un modo utile con cui me l'hanno spiegata è il seguente: bisogna immaginare si essere collocati temporalmente nel momento in cui è avvenuta l'azione "secondaria".   Io ti ringrazio ora (azione primaria) per qualcosa che è successo nel passato (azione secondaria) --> mi devo collocare nel passato, e vedere l'azione secondaria che accade in quel momento!  Completamente diverso rispetto all'italiano, naturalmente, ma da quando me l'hanno spiegata così non mi sbaglio più!



Salve Debboa 

Forse non ti ho capito ....chiedo venia magari sono duro di comprendonio io, ma non ho capito se per te "thanks for having invited me" quindi al passato, è un errore a prescindere

Concordi con il mio intervento sopra??


----------



## debboa

No, no penso sia un errore a prescindere, ma io la userei quando l'azione primaria è al passato, e la secondaria è anteriore...

Now, I thank you for coming --> ti ringrazio per essere venuto
When we met yesterday, I thanked you for having come (2 days ago)  --> ti ho ringraziato per essere venuto

Però .... sono italianissimo, per cui non vi fidate!!!! 

Alberto


----------



## london calling

Dweeb9 said:


> No, non puoi dire quella frase. Mi dispiace, non posso spiegare perché ma so che è sbagliato. Capisco anche che vuoi mettere il verbo avere prima di "invitare" (simile a passato prossimo).
> Devi dire: Thank you for inviting me.


Pardon?  _Thanks/thank you for for having invited me_ is very formal and hardly anybody uses it any more, but it's correct.


----------



## Enigmista

london calling said:


> Pardon?  _Thanks/thank you for for having invited me_ is very formal and hardly anybody uses it any more, but it's correct.



Grazie Lo  

Out of curiosity: tu credi che possa essere corretto usare la forma al passato (for having invited...) anche in una situazione al presente ancora in corso??

Più o meno è il succo del mio ragionamento qualche post più sopra 



P.s: _Ciao Lo tutto bene? I hope so, my friend_


----------



## london calling

Adesso chiuderanno il thread, perché questo che segue è  il link ad un'altra discussione, stesso argomento, qui su WRF, per cui leggete in fretta!

Thanks for inviting/having invited me.

Ciao, Enig. All's well here, how are things with you?


----------



## Enigmista

london calling said:


> Adesso chiuderanno il thread, perché questo che segue è  il link ad un'altra discussione, stesso argomento, qui su WRF, per cui leggete in fretta!
> 
> Thanks for inviting/having invited me.
> 
> Ciao, Enig. All's well here, how are things with you?



Perfetto Lo..a quanto pare è più che corretta. Pensavo ci fosse anche una qualche relazione temporale, ossia (for having + past participle) si dovesse usare solo per azioni concluse e passate. O è davvero cosi ??


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate, amici, ma non riesco a capire quale parola sia al PRESENTE (dovrebbe essere un verbo, secondo grammatica) nella frase " Thanks for joining us".
"Joining us" è quello che in inglese si chiama "Gerund" e taluni chiamano "Nome verbale". Dunque si tratta di un sostantivo creato partendo da un verbo, ed esprime un evento nella sua globalità -- nel passato, nel presente, o nel futuro cronologici. 
Viene usato comunemente per "nominalizzare" una nozione verbale: un po' come in italiano usiamo i suffissi "-zione", "-ezza", "-ità", ecc. , l'inglese usa "-ing" e lo colloca a destra della forma del verbo.
La nuova parola così creata si comporta come un qualsiasi altro sostantivo, e non è influenzata dal tempo cronologico dell'evento di cui si parla. 

1. _Joining us_ was fun                                (funzione soggetto)
2. They're looking forward to _joining us_       (funzione oggetto di una preposizione)
3. They liked _joining us_ in Dallas, Texas       (funzione oggetto)

Se al posto di _joining us_ nelle tre frasi di cui sopra metti rispettivamente:

1. John
2. Christmas
3. the weather

vedrai che le cose funzionano nello stesso modo.

Piccola aggiunta, si spera utile.

In una frase come "I'm looking forward TO hearing from you" non è che il verbo "hear" vada alla forma in "ing" perché è preceduto da una preposizione, ma piuttosto è la preposizione TO che _come tale_ va seguita da un NOME. 
Puoi confrontare con la frase "I'm looking forwad TO your return".

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Enigmista

Ciao Giò sarò più breve 

Se una persona ti ha fatto visita una anno fa, se dovessi rivederla o risentirla oggi, diresti comunque "thanks for joining us _*that day/last year*_..etc.." ?? O magari , visto che è palesemente un azione passata e conclusa "thanks for having been with us...etc.." ??

Sto cominciando a pensare che sia quasi indifferente, ma magari mi sbaglio

Come la vedi ??


----------



## london calling

Sarò breve!

Oggi come oggi usiamo quasi sempre la forma "Thanks for joining us". Ciò non toglie che sarebbe più corretto, volendo essere pignoli, dire "Thanks for having joined us". Non lo usiamo quasi più perché suona molto (troppo) formale ed estremamente datato.

Sorry, but I'm going to throw the Bible at you!

Acts 10:33, I quote:

"Immediately, therefore, I sent to you, *and I thank you heartily for having come*. That is why all of us are now assembled here in God's presence, to listen to what the Lord has commanded you to say."


----------



## Enigmista

Grazie Lo ...deduco quindi che non c'è nessuna differenza tra le due forme aparte la maggiore formalità della seconda, ne tantomeno è importante il "*quando*" l'azione è successa (francamente pensavo di si)


----------



## littlesamu

In radio and television they usually say "Grazie per essere stato con noi" (to a guest)" or "Grazie per essere stati con noi / Grazie per averci seguito" (to the audience). "Grazie per esserti unito a noi" is correct but not very common.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Eni.

Faccio mie le risposte di Lon. Personalmente dico "Thanks for coming/joining us".

Saluti cari.

GS


----------

